# Κρητικό κομματάκι: απορίες



## rupertbrooke

Νάτος ο στίχος:-

«Διάολε, τσ' απολειμμάρες σου,
*α δε σε τζιμπροδέσω**
να μη γεμίσω ξενικά*
κι ύστερα να σ΄ αλέσω».

*ΤΣΙΜΠΡΌΔΕΜΑ: το πρόχειρο δέσιμο
*ΞΕΝΙΚΟ: το καλαμπόκι

Πηγη: kritipoliskaihoria.gr
Μ.Ι.ΙΔΟΜΕΝΕΩΣ-ΚΡΗΤΙΚΟ ΓΛΩΣΣΑΡΙΟ

Μια φίλος μου μού εξήγησε τη σημασία της πρώτης αράδας:-
Αυτή είναι η προσπάθεια μου να μεταφράσω το κομματάκι έστω κι αν δεν κατάλαβα τη δεύτερη αράδα:-

Drat you! ['Damn your family, living & dead', but now a semi-jocular curse]
If I don't tie you up
Don't let me fill you with corn
So as afterwards to thresh you...

Μπορεί κάποιος/κάποια συνάδελφος να με βοηθήσει να μεταφράσω ακριβώς αυτό το στίχο; Οπχς έχει, σαχλαμάρες είναι.
Κάτι πρέπει να σημαίνει!


----------



## shawnee

Is the speaker building a scarecrow?


----------



## rupertbrooke

Δεν έχω ιδέα. Είναι εμπνευσμένη πρόταση και ο παραλήπτης σαφώς είναι βασικος για τη κατανόηση του στιχάκι. Ίσως είναι σκιάχτρο.


----------



## shawnee

If my interpretation of the scenario is close to the writer's intention then I would recommend the following variations to your quite good translation:
*α δε σε τζιμπροδέσω** I sure will tie you up
να μη γεμίσω ξενικά*     I will fill you with corn
...........                        and then I will thresh you
So the " don't" means "I surely will" in this case.
There is a sense of frustration on the part of the speaker, who is having some trouble with the anthropomorphic object and is threatening on completion to ultimately destroy it.


----------



## Perseas

Σκέφτηκα μήπως ο ομιλητής προσπαθεί να δέσει το καλαμπόκι που έχει φορτώσει σε ένα κάρο. Κάτι σαν αυτό δηλαδή:







Και επειδή δυσκολεύεται να το κάνει, έχει αρχίσει να βρίζει και να καταριέται.
α δε σε τζιμπροδέσω = if I don't tie you up (if I don't manage to tie you up).


----------



## rupertbrooke

Δυο εξαιρετικές προτάσεις! Μια απορία από μένα.  Σκέφτηκα ότι το 'να μη' πρέπει στα συμφραζόμενα να έχει μια θετική όχι μια αρνητική σημασια αλλά δεν μπορούσα να καταλάβω πως μια θετική σημασία είναι εδώ δυνατή. Έχει καμιά διαφορά το προηγούμενο 'δεν';


----------



## Perseas

It means maybe:

"If I don't tie you up
then/in this case I shall not load the cart 
and I shall not mill the corn"

But I am not very sure.


----------



## rupertbrooke

Δυο εξαιρετικές προτάσεις! Μια απορία από μένα. Σκέφτηκα εγώ ο ίδιος ότι το 'να μη' στα αυμφραζόμενα πρέπει να έχει μια θετική όχι αρνητική σημασία αλλά δεν μπορούσα να καταλάβω πως αυτό είναι δυνατό. Προφανώς το 'να' θα ήταν επαρκή; Κάνει διαφορά το προηγμένο 'δεν': Ή έχει εδώ το 'να μη' την έννοια 'let me not'; Χρειάζομαι βοήθεια στο σημείο αυτό.
Με πρόλαβες, Πέρση!


----------



## shawnee

Για μένα παίζει κύριο ρόλο το’ α’ , δηλ ‘αν’. Σα’ να λέει κάποιος, « Αν δε σου δώσω μια σφαλιάρα σε δέκα λεφτά θα γίνω ……..» Με την έννοια ότι η σφαλιάρα είναι έμφυτη.


----------



## rupertbrooke

Καλά, Τσόνι. Και πώς θα μετάφραζες το παραπάνω στιχάκι; Απλώς όπως πριν; Εκεινό βγάζει καλό νόημα.


----------



## shawnee

While I love Perseas interpretation and photo, I'll stick with my approach for the sake of argument and a bit of a laugh.
This is how I read the piece:
"_Damn me_ If I don’t tie you up
(and) I don’t fill you with corn
(and) have you milled."


----------



## rupertbrooke

Μπορεί η φράση 'Διάλε, τσ' απολειμμάρες σου' να εφαρμοστεί σε μια διαφορετική αντωνυμία από το 'σου' δηλ. στο 'μου';


----------

